# 3 banded Armadillos



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

I possibly have an adult pair of 3 banded armadillos for sale ..just putting feelers out to any interest in them ...they wont be cheap !!! ..they have produced 11 youngster over the years I have had them with 9 surviving to adulthood ..female has recently been in season and paired to male so possibly pregnant ...Reason for possible sale is I have moved house now and have a great deal of work on so not having the time to enjoy them as I used too ...I would only allow them to go to a small exotic mammal enthusiast that has experience with in Dillos or other exotics ...


----------



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

I have had a lot of enquiries already obviously asking price and age first ..I dont have time to reply to everyone so the asking price for the pair is £3500 female is likely pregnant ..they are around 12-14 yrs old with a life expectancy of 20 plus years


----------



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

Reserved ...


----------

